# Rolf Prima Elan



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

I was at my local shop this weekend, doing a significant wallet weight reduction (Modolo KX bars and Salsa scandium stem) and spotted a set of the Elan's on the wall. 

Not a lot said about these wheels here, but what I have read is good. Currently, I'm using '05 Mavic SSC SL's and have no gripes with them, I like how stiff they are, and they haven't budged from true with some pretty hard pothole hits. But those Elan's were singing to me. There are a few people that would love my SL's and I could probably get within $100 of what I paid. Out of pocket difference would be $100.

I'm a 100 miles per week average rider, lots of climbing thru Santa Monica canyons and brisk group rides but no racing. Don't really need them, and don't care too much about the 200 gram difference (but it doesn't hurt). But something about those wheels said.....BUY ME.

If I bought them, what will I not like compared to the SL's? No doubt I'll like the 6 ounce difference, but doubt I'd notice it. Unless there is a significant drawback to these wheels, I'll probably do it, but wanna make sure I'm not missing something dreadful about them.

Thanks,

Mark

p.s. sorry if this should've gone in the wheel forum, but since it's a light wheel, thought this might be the more appropriate place. Plus since it's light, figure I'll get more "encouragement" to buy them


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Mark16q said:


> I was at my local shop this weekend, doing a significant wallet weight reduction (Modolo KX bars and Salsa scandium stem) and spotted a set of the Elan's on the wall.
> 
> Not a lot said about these wheels here, but what I have read is good. Currently, I'm using '05 Mavic SSC SL's and have no gripes with them, I like how stiff they are, and they haven't budged from true with some pretty hard pothole hits. But those Elan's were singing to me. There are a few people that would love my SL's and I could probably get within $100 of what I paid. Out of pocket difference would be $100.
> 
> ...



I have ridden and owned both- and dealt with both companies. In every aspect the Rolfs were superior. IMHO they are currently the gold standard in lightweight clincher wheels.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Go to the wheel section.*

The Elan's are awesome wheels. I have had a set of the Aero Elans for over 4,000 miles and I think they live up to their intended use and reputation. I just posted a reply to someone inquiring about the level of freewheel noise with the Rolfs in the wheel section. It might be a post you may want to look at as well as doing a search since the Rolf Elans have come up as a topic before.


----------



## flying tongkatsu (Feb 9, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> The Elan's are awesome wheels. I have had a set of the Aero Elans for over 4,000 miles and I think they live up to their intended use and reputation. I just posted a reply to someone inquiring about the level of freewheel noise with the Rolfs in the wheel section. It might be a post you may want to look at as well as doing a search since the Rolf Elans have come up as a topic before.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi I have the Prima Elans and like how stiff and light they are. However I'm not sure if its due to their lightness or my fork but I do get a shim or wobble when I brake with my front wheel at around 15mph. I've had my lbs look at it and called Rolf on it and they tell me that its just the nature of the wheel. I don't think that I'm too heavy a rider at 165 lbs nor my fork or bike too flexy a Kuota Kharma to have this minor problem with my wheel. Also if you like the sound of bearings spinning when your coasting you won't hear anything from the Rolf's, they are very quite and smooth.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

flying tongkatsu said:


> However I'm not sure if its due to their lightness or my fork but I do get a shim or wobble when I brake with my front wheel at around 15mph. I've had my lbs look at it and called Rolf on it and they tell me that its just the nature of the wheel. I don't think that I'm too heavy a rider at 165 lbs nor my fork or bike too flexy a Kuota Kharma to have this minor problem with my wheel.


It's certainly not you excess weight; I was in the low 200's last year when I got mine and am 190 right now. 

I've had issues with the braking surface getting gunk on it and making stutter as the wheel goes between the contaminated then non-contaminated sections. I'd suggest cleaning the surface well with a strong solvent (acetone, lacquer thinner, naptha etc) as well as sand the face of the pads with 220 grit paper and a flat surface to back up the paper to keep the surface flat.

The other problem I've had that seems to happen only on the Rolfs even though it has nothing to do with the wheel itself. I get rocks lodged between the brake pad (Campy Record brakes and pads) and the wheel. This happens on ly on the front. The rock is somehow picked up from the road and wedges in there. It has cut several significant grooves in the rim. Wierd. 

I've had to take the pads off, dislodge the rock and reface the pad with sandpaper to make sure there are no more "helpers" in there.


----------



## flying tongkatsu (Feb 9, 2005)

wasfast said:


> It's certainly not you excess weight; I was in the low 200's last year when I got mine and am 190 right now.
> 
> I've had issues with the braking surface getting gunk on it and making stutter as the wheel goes between the contaminated then non-contaminated sections. I'd suggest cleaning the surface well with a strong solvent (acetone, lacquer thinner, naptha etc) as well as sand the face of the pads with 220 grit paper and a flat surface to back up the paper to keep the surface flat.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
I've tried cleaning my rims as well as have the rims sanded down and resurfaced to get rid of the grooves and changed my brake pads to Koolstop (black) as recommended by Rolf. And I still get some stuttering from my front wheel as I brake, I've also had my front hub and axel looked at too and still the same problem keeps reacurring. 

Anyone else with this problem too?


----------



## ericliu23 (Jan 2, 2002)

*rolf prima elan stuttering*



flying tongkatsu said:


> Hi,
> I've tried cleaning my rims as well as have the rims sanded down and resurfaced to get rid of the grooves and changed my brake pads to Koolstop (black) as recommended by Rolf. And I still get some stuttering from my front wheel as I brake, I've also had my front hub and axel looked at too and still the same problem keeps reacurring.
> 
> Anyone else with this problem too?



I've run into the same problem and have done the exact same thing. Stuttering is still there and I've put in an email to rolf looking for a cause and solution. Hope to hear from them soon and then I will post their reply. Kind of disappointed with the stuttering after forking out so much $$$$. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

Perhaps related to the brake stuttering issue...while ogling the wheels at the shop, I noticed that the front wheel was out of balance with the heaviest spot being at the valve stem. Add in the weight of the stem and you have a wheel very out of balance. I'd think that could cause the stuttering, as well as other shaky issues at the front end. Counterweights could help with that, but for obvious reasons not a desireable solution.

Hmmmm....this may require some more research.

Mark


----------



## flying tongkatsu (Feb 9, 2005)

Mark16q said:


> Perhaps related to the brake stuttering issue...while ogling the wheels at the shop, I noticed that the front wheel was out of balance with the heaviest spot being at the valve stem. Add in the weight of the stem and you have a wheel very out of balance. I'd think that could cause the stuttering, as well as other shaky issues at the front end. Counterweights could help with that, but for obvious reasons not a desireable solution.
> 
> Hmmmm....this may require some more research.
> 
> Mark


Hi, 
I have also put my speedo magnet at the opposite end of my valve stem and still have the same problem. I also tried to put another magnet at various other places and still have the same stuttering problem when braking.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I've had the pulsing in the front wheel.*

I run the magnet opposite of the valve and I know Rolf offers a counter weight kit because they know it's an issue. As I keep putting the miles on these wheels the stuttering seems to be getting less and less. I guess that the rims have high spots and as these wear away in helps to balance out the wheel. I currently have over 4,000 miles on the Elan Aero's.



flying tongkatsu said:


> Hi,
> I have also put my speedo magnet at the opposite end of my valve stem and still have the same problem. I also tried to put another magnet at various other places and still have the same stuttering problem when braking.


----------



## Cdubb (Mar 27, 2005)

*I have it on my rear wheel!!*

The front wheel on my Elans is perfect. I have a regular length valve stem (w/out caps) and I have my magnet on the *valve stem side*. For some reason, I have this slight wobble on my rear wheel. It doesn't really bother me because it is unnoticable while riding, even on high-speed descents. 
I got my wheels earlier this season and it was made in May '05 (according to paperwork). I have about 600 miles or so (mostly uphills and downhills) on these. I have also noticed the braking surface getting smudged unusually. This isn't a problem, as this is easily fixed with cleaning. Only downside is I notice less braking power on my Elan's compared to my Mavic K's, probably caused by the braking surface. But if I were to choose between the two, I'd stick with the Elan's. They may not have the same stiffness for the sprints of my K's, but these puppies seem to track better than the K's and I also love their feel when riding (I have same tube/tire setup for both wheels).


_


Juanmoretime said:



I run the magnet opposite of the valve and I know Rolf offers a counter weight kit because they know it's an issue. As I keep putting the miles on these wheels the stuttering seems to be getting less and less. I guess that the rims have high spots and as these wear away in helps to balance out the wheel. I currently have over 4,000 miles on the Elan Aero's.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## fctd (Jul 27, 2005)

Ditio on the Elans. Great wheels and less weight than the K's.


----------



## ericliu23 (Jan 2, 2002)

*rolf prima elan*



Mark16q said:


> Perhaps related to the brake stuttering issue...while ogling the wheels at the shop, I noticed that the front wheel was out of balance with the heaviest spot being at the valve stem. Add in the weight of the stem and you have a wheel very out of balance. I'd think that could cause the stuttering, as well as other shaky issues at the front end. Counterweights could help with that, but for obvious reasons not a desireable solution.
> 
> Hmmmm....this may require some more research.
> 
> Mark


I spoke with Blair(?) at Rolf and he said to keep riding the wheels for another 100 miles(I've only put on 40-60 miles so far). He said that if problem persists that I should send the wheel back and they would take care of everything. He states that the braking surface may be a little rough and just needs some time to wear in. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with the balance of my wheel as the pulse occurs rapidly as I squeeze the brake levers about 60%. I've put on another 50 miles so far and it seems to be decreasing. Other than that, the wheelset has been great.


----------



## flying tongkatsu (Feb 9, 2005)

ericliu23 said:


> I spoke with Blair(?) at Rolf and he said to keep riding the wheels for another 100 miles(I've only put on 40-60 miles so far). He said that if problem persists that I should send the wheel back and they would take care of everything. He states that the braking surface may be a little rough and just needs some time to wear in. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with the balance of my wheel as the pulse occurs rapidly as I squeeze the brake levers about 60%. I've put on another 50 miles so far and it seems to be decreasing. Other than that, the wheelset has been great.



I've put in about 500 miles on them and also had the braking surface resurface by my lbs and still get the same but a little lesser pulsing when I brake at about 15 miles/hr. However it has been getting better as I ride it more (am I just getting used to it?). I've also tried using a different skewer too and that seems to help a little with the pulsing/shuttering.


----------

